# New Tank setup for a Rental



## brian l (May 9, 2009)

Hi all

I am looking for advise on what to do for the rental we are in. My tanks is 90 Gallon

1. Should the tank stand be on a rubber matt?

2. Can I use pex tubing instead of PVC tubing


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum

I would just get a water changer so that there is not the possibility of spilling a bucket of water on the floor. As far as a rubber mat is concerned - any small amount of water that makes it out of the aquarium, that the rubber mat will catch, isn't a big deal. A catastrophic problem, such as the tank breaking, will not be contained no matter what you do.


----------

